# Freia's Allergic Reaction From Her Shots :(



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Now you'll see why I was so heartbroken


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Gosh, when i saw the picture i didnt recognise her as a chihuahua, poor thing!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Awww poor baby that's exactly what happened to Poco he swelled all up like that. I freaked out & called the vet they said give him benadryl it worked wonders. (((Hugs ))) I hope your little one feels better soon.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

omg i didnt beleive she was a chi!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Pooooooor thing! .....she kinda looks like a shar-pei. My moms chi Snickers, can't have a full rabies shot, he gets giant red bumps that pop up on this head! Luckly Lex hasn't thrown a reaction to anything, I have benadryl, just in case!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

OMG, that is absolutely shocking! I would probably have a heart attack if that happened to Lily. Thank goodness for Benadryl. :shock:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh, even the ears are swollen! My first chihuahua Oreo swelled up after his rabies vaccine but not that bad.


----------



## cobaltgirl (Feb 22, 2005)

Omg. This just happened to Zoe! (Well, her face got twice as big as the poor baby in the picture, her eyes were the size of half lemons, and her snout was as big around as a Subway sandwich) and they told us a few more minutes and her airway would have swollen shut.
Is there a bad batch of drugs out there, or are chi's prone to horrible allergic reactions?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That is very hard to look at...that poor little darling...thank goodness you had the knowledge to give her the Benadryl immediately. Bella sends her a gentle hug.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Beenie got very pink but a little swollen with his first shots.
My mom gave him Benadryl and he slept for some hours and was up and running when he woke up!
All we do is cut open one of the liquid capsules and put a drop on the finger and put it in the puppy's mouth! But from now on they will get Benadryl shots first


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw poor baby doll!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

OMG... that picture just horrified me!!!  That poor baby!


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

That is a severe reaction. You are lucky she didn't have respiratory distress. My vet gave me a dose of Benadryl when Coco got her shots, just in case she had a reaction.


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

awwwww, that is so pitiful. poor baby!! is she doing better? always keep benadryl handy.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

That's awful!!  Poor sweet baby...I hope everything's okay now.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh my goodness... poor baby!!! :shock:


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Poor baby!! I feel awful for her! I'm glad the Benedryl worked. Give her lots of hugs from us.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Is it from rabies jab,im so glad we dont have to have them in UK.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

I have no clue 
She had her Parvo shot and Corona as well.
I think there were 5 or so total.

_stakkars liten.._


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

:shock: OMG, poor, poor little girl. I hope she's feeling much better.
{{hugs}} xxx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Bless her little heart , hope she gets well soon xxxxxxx


----------

